# [SOLVED] Spybot search and destroy File Download, Error sending request



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

When ever I try to install Spybot search and destroy, I always get this error, "File Download, Error sending request, The server name or address could not be resolved. retry or cancel". No matter how many times I try for days, I still get this message.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Spybot search and destroy*

See if the solution posted for this issue at the dedicated Spybot Support forum helps.

http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=35675

http://forums.spybot.info/showpost.php?p=166620#post166620



> The problem seems to be caused by certain firewalls blocking access to the internet without notification. The solution to this problem is to skip trying to updating during the installation and update after the installation, making sure that you authorize program SDUpdate.exe to access the internet via your firewall.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Spybot search and destroy*

tetonbob, thanks that worked!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Spybot search and destroy*

Hi, mlum.

Glad to hear it, cheers!

This topic will be marked as Solved.


----------

